# Zapco EQ30-SL (pair)



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

One of my auctions. More to come.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160735795493?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_586wt_1413


----------

